# Ranger's Ready Now



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

I got a great deal on this Tusk plow from Rocky Mountain ATV right before Christmas, to good to pass up, $400.00 delivered. I did add a rubber snow deflector and a 1 1/2" thick rubber cutting edge that I acquired from a municipality that had it on a plow truck. The dept. bought a new plow and since it came with an edge they were going to pitch the old one. A little cutting and bingo it fit like a glove. The plow system is well built and should do me just fine, all I need now is some snow, lol!


























I'm thinking with a few brackets welded on and an electric actuator I could set this up with power angle pretty easy.wesport


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

looks real nice!!! and haha im praying for snow too


----------



## green814 (Jan 13, 2009)

Chief,

Looks great! Have you had a chance to "play" with it yet? If so, how is the plow? What size plow is that btw?

If you don't mind, could you take a closer pic of the attachment point of the plow to the mounting plate. I would greatly appreciate it!

I am thinking about mounting a plow on my Toro Z-Master, and would like a closer look at the attachment points to see if something could be made to mount it up.

T.Y.I.A!
Chris


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment Chris. I just finished a few little tweaks to the plow and mounted it for the first time over the weekend and no snow yet. I guess there's a chance we may get some tonight but it's not sounding like much unfortunately lol!

The plow is 72" wide and just mounts up with two pins. The mounting bracket came with bolts and lock nuts but who wants to fool with those when you can just pin it. I made the pins out of some grade 8 bolts and used lynch pins. It takes less than a minute to hook and unhook.

Here's a picture of the steel plate that's bolted to the Ranger and a picture of the main frame. The arms on the main frame are just pinned to the Ranger mount.

Ranger mounting plate with my pins.









Plow main frame. The white arrows you can overlook there where I pin pointing a couple stitch welds I added to the gusset. I did a full writeup over on my Polaris Ranger Club and wanted the guys to note that.









I can take a closeup picture of it hooked up if you'd like, just let me know.


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

That looks like it could be just like plowing with a truck. Is your ranger as long as your trailblazer? That's a nice plow for $400. Get some action shots of that when you get snow!!!


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

sjosephlawncare;713123 said:


> That looks like it could be just like plowing with a truck. Is your ranger as long as your trailblazer? That's a nice plow for $400. Get some action shots of that when you get snow!!!


LOL! Yeah the wife tells me that's my mini truck, it's almost as long as her Trailblazer. I'll get some action shots if it ever snows


----------



## harlee79 (Dec 24, 2008)

in the same boat here, bought the 60" from rocky mountain for my 610 mule and used the free money for the snow deflector as well. Just need the snow, i had about an inch I got out and used mine on but that's been it(overkill but i had to do it). I'll post pics when i can.


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

It never fails, if all I had was a snow shovel we'd have snow up to are waist!!! LOL!! I finally get a nice snow machine setup and nothing:crying:


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Chiefmorton;713315 said:


> It never fails, if all I had was a snow shovel we'd have snow up to are waist!!! LOL!! I finally get a nice snow machine setup and nothing:crying:


Chief, You want snow come to MN. we had another 6 today and going to have another 6 tomarrow nite, lot of snow this year, keeps me plowing like crazy with 3 machines.


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

skywagon;713401 said:


> Chief, You want snow come to MN. we had another 6 today and going to have another 6 tomarrow nite, lot of snow this year, keeps me plowing like crazy with 3 machines.


I may have to pack up and head your way!!!!!! We usually get the bulk of our snow in Feb. and March so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. I was just hoping we might get some sooner than that.


----------



## green814 (Jan 13, 2009)

Cheif,

Thank you and your welcome!

Those pics should be enough. I thought it was mounted to the "plate" with 2 bolts or pins. What is the width of the plow frame at the attachment point to the mounting plate if you don't mind?

Hope you get to "play" with the new toy soon!

Thank you!
Chris


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

green814;715676 said:


> Cheif,
> 
> Thank you and your welcome!
> 
> ...


The frame where it mounts to the plate is 13 5/8" wide outside to outside. It started snowing like crazy here tonight but then didn't last long. All we have now is cold temperatures and alot of wind.


----------



## green814 (Jan 13, 2009)

Chiefmorton;715741 said:


> The frame where it mounts to the plate is 13 5/8" wide outside to outside. It started snowing like crazy here tonight but then didn't last long. All we have now is cold temperatures and alot of wind.


Thank you Chief!!!!

We didn't get much snow today, but it is cold as heck out! And getting colder tomorrow! Forcast is -15F wind chill! What stinks about this is I work outside!!!!

T.Y. Again!
Chris


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

green814;715811 said:


> Thank you Chief!!!!
> 
> We didn't get much snow today, but it is cold as heck out! And getting colder tomorrow! Forcast is -15F wind chill! What stinks about this is I work outside!!!!
> 
> ...


No problem, glad I could help, if you need anything else just let me know. I used to work construction building houses, barns etc. I miss construction work but not during the winter, LOL!


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Chiefmorton;715824 said:


> No problem, glad I could help, if you need anything else just let me know. I used to work construction building houses, barns etc. I miss construction work but not during the winter, LOL!


-29 here rite now and they are talking -40-50 tonite. nice to have all the equiptment inside lol.


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

skywagon;715875 said:


> -29 here rite now and they are talking -40-50 tonite. nice to have all the equiptment inside lol.


Holy smokes!!!!! I better not complain. The last I heard was -15 to -20 windchill tomorrow which is below average for us.


----------



## green814 (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I somehow survived! Not as cold as Sky's weather, still cold for Mi though!

Chief, Thank you for the measurement. I've been to busy/lazy to walk to the shed to measure the ZTR, but I am pretty sure it will fit. One more ? though, is your plow the City Slicker model? The pic on Rocky's site shows a different plow. I did guess which Ranger you have, but maybe they just show an older version of the plow as it doesn't look as well built from the pic.

Any snow yet for you to play in?

T.Y. Again!
Chris


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

green814;719391 said:


> Well, I somehow survived! Not as cold as Sky's weather, still cold for Mi though!
> 
> Chief, Thank you for the measurement. I've been to busy/lazy to walk to the shed to measure the ZTR, but I am pretty sure it will fit. One more ? though, is your plow the City Slicker model? The pic on Rocky's site shows a different plow. I did guess which Ranger you have, but maybe they just show an older version of the plow as it doesn't look as well built from the pic.
> 
> ...


Yep it's the City Slicker model. I thought it was much better built than I expected. I know it's hard to tell much about them from the pictures on the web site. No snow yet, all they keep saying is maybe a dusting, who wants that???? I want some real snow! LOL!!!!!!!!

Brian


----------



## green814 (Jan 13, 2009)

Chiefmorton;719622 said:


> Yep it's the City Slicker model. I thought it was much better built than I expected. I know it's hard to tell much about them from the pictures on the web site. No snow yet, all they keep saying is maybe a dusting, who wants that???? I want some real snow! LOL!!!!!!!!
> Brian


Brian,

Your pics look like the plow is much better built compared to the Rocky pics! I wonder if they have an older version still pictured on their site.

Chris


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

green814;719688 said:


> Brian,
> 
> Your pics look like the plow is much better built compared to the Rocky pics! I wonder if they have an older version still pictured on their site.
> 
> Chris


You may be right. I hope I'm not breaking any rules by posting a link to something and if I am Moderators please remove it. I'm a member of a Polaris Ranger forum and I did a complete detailed write up over there. Here's the link if you'd like to take a peak.

http://www.prcforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=201831#201831


----------

